# We Have Come For You! A Night Lords project.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Having taken a four year break from 40k to concentrate on various other systems, I've decided to take the plunge back into the murky pool that is Games Workshop. After selling off a whole load of hobby stuff on eBay, I picked up The Burning of Prospero box, a squad of MkIV marines, the Contemptor and the two HQ minis from the Betrayal at Calth as a starting point. 

Having previously overwhelmed myself on projects with a sea of grey plastic, I've decided to go a little easier this time by only assembling and painting a few minis at a time. So far it's just a Lord and a five man squad. I will assemble a five man squad of raptors as well, then get started on the painting.

While the army list will be based on the Chaos Space Marine codex and the new Traitor Legion supplement, the minis will be pretty much all pre-Heresy themed, except for the GW upgrade pack with all the winged helmets that I will use to denote squad Sgts. 

I'm not sure what rules to use for the Nostroman Chainglaive, but it will be prominent amongst the army. The 30k rules for them make them basically two handed frost blades with rending, so I'll cost them at something similar to frost weapons.

First up, the nominal new boss. I converted the crozius to a glaive, and while I'm happy with it, the fact the haft is hidden in the cloak makes it look like a standard chain sword, but it'll do for now.



This is the first squad in the army. I'm going to do the squads in groups of five for now. There's not much NL specific bits beyond the shoulder pads and the odd helmet for now.




I took a shot at converting up a chainglaive for the Sgt, and of course FW then release them for sale a couple of weeks later.









Tomorrow I'll assemble a squad of raptors, and then weather permitting get a basecoat on and start painting.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

What well manicured hands for a TRAITOROUS RETCH! Stand by for atomic purgation! 

The sgts glaive looks quite good, would you consider putting a slight curve in the hard, would make it look more line the forge world one?


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Very nice! Love seeing all the CSM conversions coming out with the new book. Love Night Lords. (That ADB Omnibus was the best of their books.) Good work!

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> The sgts glaive looks quite good, would you consider putting a slight curve in the hard, would make it look more line the forge world one?


I tried bending a bit, but the rod is hollow so it crimps rather than bends. I don't think it's a biggy, because Sevatar's has no bend in it. I preordered the FW ones yesterday, so there'll be few enough conversions from here on in.


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Looking good so far, have you thought about adding raptors, maybe the forgeworld night lord specific ones? Especially in relation to the new traitor legions formations.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

:good:


ExaltedUrizen said:


> have you thought about adding raptors, maybe the forgeworld night lord specific ones?





Khorne's Fist said:


> Tomorrow I'll assemble a squad of raptors, and then weather permitting get a basecoat on and start painting.


:good:


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Haha sorry about that, I was concentrating on the nice conversions!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I was going to put a squad of raptors together next, but before I got the chance a plastic contemptor made its way onto my doorstep. I am going to Night Lords the shot out of this thing.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic kit. Put it together in less than half an hour. I will be doing a fair bit of conversion work on it, like twisting it at the waist, and possibly repositioning one of the legs to make the pose a bit more dynamic. Considering it will probably be used as a proxy helbrute, I might add the tentacles from the helbrute kit in place of the claw.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Will you magnetize the beast or just glue him up for a specific role? I was going to glue mine with twin kheres, and just use him as a force multiplier but having second thoughts now


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> Will you magnetize the beast or just glue him up for a specific role? I was going to glue mine with twin kheres, and just use him as a force multiplier but having second thoughts now


Magnets everywhere. It's too easy not to do it.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes I'll have to get some magnets and get my hobbyists head in gear! I absolutely love the contemptor and deredo dreads, and am looking forward to FW making a Furibundus dread at some point. 

Think for my homebrew chapter I'll have to have a massive dreadnougt contingent, who cares if it ain't competitive so long as it is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I got a fair bit done today with the contemptor and a first squad of raptors. I chopped off the right leg and tilted it slightly further forward and cut through the waist and turned it about 30 degrees to the right, which I think gives it a better sense of motion. The NL etched brass should get here this week, so that'll help with really pimping this fella out.



I also started on the trophy wracks, the assault cannon getting some attention first. The skull, believe it or not, has been in my bits box since HeroQuest came out all those years ago.



Next up, raptors. There's bits from kits including SWs, Khorne berzerkers, FW, the SM captain, and the chaos champion from the Dark Vengeance box.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I love kitbashing projects!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

@Khorne's Fist, how are you going to run your contemptor? Will it be fire support mortis stlye or close support kheres/melta with ccw/heavy flamer?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> @Khorne's Fist, how are you going to run your contemptor? Will it be fire support mortis stlye or close support kheres/melta with ccw/heavy flamer?


Pretty much as is, I think. The 40k rules only give you the options that are in the kit. They don't cover using them in a chaos SM force though so it will most likely end up being used as a helbrute, so I might give it a power flail from the helbrute kit, and the multi melta, making it a close range monster. There'll be magnets though, so anything is possible.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Fair one, as I'd be playing loyalist I'll have a bit more flexabilty, the twin Kheres is the most tempting option for me with a single contemptor as it is a great force multiplier, but if running a pair I'd be thinking of running x1 with melta and ccw and x1 with kheres and ccw


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I picked up my NL accessories kit from the local GW this morning, and when I got home my FW etched brass and transfer sheet were in the letter box as well. I got straight to chopping a set of wings off one of the helmets to add to the contemptor. I like how it looks. I also added more trophies to the left shoulder, but I think it makes the whole mini look a bit too wide now, so I may reposition them. What do people think of the wings?





I'm tempted to leave him as he is now, because I want to leave room for some of the stunning decals that are on the sheet, plus I'll try my hand at some freehand lightning effects on those lovely flat surface areas.

Personally I'm more of a fan of the FW NL helmets than I am of the GW ones with the big wings, but they are handy for denoting squad sgts.



Plus, this happened, so I may be a bit distracted for the next week or so.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking good mate, not a huge fan of the set of wings on the contemptor, conceptually really good, but I think the taller F.W wings would look better on him, in my humble opinion


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> I think the taller F.W wings would look better on him


Which ones are they? FW don't do NL wings. Do you mean the others in the GW kit, like below?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry mate, thought they were F.W. Personally I think any of the first three sets from the left would look better, the pointier profile I think is better, adds a little height and look also a bit like horns, a bit more menace. I think the ones you have at the moment look a bit mickey mouse-ish. Thats just my opinion pal


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Good points. I picked those particular wings because they're the closest to the actual NL insignia, and when I attempt to paint a skull on the helmet it would echo the insignia on the chest plate.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not much progress over the Christmas period, but I did get hold of a few possessed wings for my raptors.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Will you have a full unit with wings? They look ace


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

neferhet said:


> Will you have a full unit with wings? They look ace


I'd like to, but trying to get hold of the wings is proving difficult. I've managed to get 5 sets from 2 different sources. I'd buy the possessed box to get them, but there's only one set in the box. Another reason why bits sites run out very quickly.


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Actually there are 2 wing backpacks in each possessed set.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Unfortunately weather conditions have not been right for base coating this week, so I stuck to a bit more converting on the contemptor. As he's going to be a counts-as helbrute, I decided to give him some flails, a pretty cool looking anti infantry weapon from the helbrute box. I also added some more trophy racks from the terminator lord kit.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Pretty sweet kitbashing going on here 👍 Looking forward to seeing some paint on these dudes!


----------

